# Using a gravel vac, with soilmaster select



## jman785 (Apr 23, 2007)

Can you use a gravel vac, without sucking the soilmaster select up into the vac?

- Jared


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

nope, but you maybe could try the pantyhose method on the end of the vac. You will have to unclog it though


----------



## jman785 (Apr 23, 2007)

Damn, maybe I should've went with something else like pea gravel and supplemented with some flourite....because I got a school of red bellies. I really wanted to do a nice amazon biotope...

You mean just using the pantyhose at the end of the siphon, to catch debris and the SS?


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Maybe stir the substrate & siphon the dirty water, and after the mulm settles run the siphon tube over the substrate hovering just high enough to get the mulm and not the substrate. In a well planted tank with healthy plants substrate vacuuming is not always necessary. I don't vac mine but it is mostly covered with plants.
I have kept red bellies in the past & they are extremely messy do to their diet, so it may be a hard situation to maintain. But I bet the fish love your plants though, mine were always quite shy.


----------



## jman785 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well I sure hope I can make it work out...I might just plant half of the tank, or a quarter or something leave the rest open for driftwood and rocks.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

If you keep your finger over the end of the gravel vac tube you can control the flow of it. This would be ideal with SMS. I currently just put the gravel vac about 4" above the SMS and let it suck up the loose stuff. I havent done a deep gravel vac yet.


----------

